# Marshall Bros 1858 British Make Jar



## Mungo (Feb 16, 2014)

I have just bought this jar which is 8 inches (20 cm) high with a base diameter of nearly 6 inches (15 cm). I haven't been able to find anything on the net about this and wonder if anyone has any info. 

Mungo
16 February 2014


----------



## deenodean (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to the website. Posting a picture(s) would be an asset. If you cant figure out how to post a pic email it to me at deenodean@hotmail.com and I will do it for you.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 16, 2014)

This is a stone crock and not a glass jar. Perhaps administration can move this post to ' What is it ' ? ( before 1900 ) section.Crock stamp says 'Marshall Bros. 1852 Bombay British Make'.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 17, 2014)

I got nothing Dan. I can move it if you want but http://www.britishbottleforum.co.uk/ might know off hand. They're a knowledgeable group but it requires registration to even view.


----------

